# Zweistufiger Drucktaster gesucht



## Exmexx (7 November 2008)

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hersteller, der zweistufige Taster für den Einbau in ein Aufbaugehäuse liefert. Keine Hängetaster.
Bei Möller oder Schneider bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
Kennt jemand zufällig einen Hersteller?

Danke

Sebastian


----------



## Boxy (7 November 2008)

Versuche es mal mit Schneider bzw Telemecanique XKDZ915 ...


http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/...ethod=searchProducts&searchTerm=totmanntaster

Allerdings gibts kein Datenblatt dazu ...


----------



## edi (7 November 2008)

> der zweistufige Taster


 


Hallo,

du meinst damit "Halb durchdrücken" erster Kontakt ," Ganz durchdrücken" 1+2 Kontakt ?

Wir nutzen Geräte von

www.schlegel.biz

Betätiger KRT.

Die Kontakte mußt du anfragen , ist im Katalog nicht so gut beschrieben.


----------



## Giessen79 (7 November 2008)

*2 stufige Drucktaster*

Hallo, schaue mal bei www.elan.de nach die haben Zustimmschalter und auch 2 stufige Drucktaster in ihrem 30er Programm.


----------



## Gecht (7 November 2008)

Da fallen mir spontan Kranpistolentaster ein,
vielleicht suchts du nur in der falschen Rubrick.


----------

